# Ausschneiden?



## Paranoid (16. August 2002)

Ihr kennt ja alle das Spiel Counter-strike. Ich möchte in meinem Banner einen CS-Player haben am besten mit Waffe. Das beste wäre warscheinlich von irgendeinem Bild die Figur auszuschneiden.
Gibt es irgendeinen trick so ne Figur auszuschneiden außer mit den ganzen Lasso teilen?


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

den quickmasking modus, und manchmal kann man auch die umrisse mit dem path-tool machen und die selektion dann per maske freistellen.. für alles weitere gibt es F1


----------



## Paranoid (16. August 2002)

Kann man das irgendwie richtig genau machen? Ich hab einen grauen HIntergrund und vorne den Player. Gibt es da nicht irgendwie ein trick dabei oder so?


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

doch... was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## dritter (16. August 2002)

Ohhhoo... Die Umrisse mit dem Pfad-tool nachbasteln... krasse methode. 

@ Paranoid:
Entweder Extrahieren, oder Polygonlasso.

Die genauigkeit hängt von dir ab...


Und wie Shiver schon sagte: Für alles weitere gibt es F1...


----------



## shiver (16. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dritter _
> *Ohhhoo... Die Umrisse mit dem Pfad-tool nachbasteln... krasse methode.
> 
> *



ah, das geht sehr gut, besonders bei architekturbildern mit geraden linien.. und ist viel sauberer und genauer wie das dämliche lasso


----------



## dritter (16. August 2002)

Hmm... muss ich mal ausprobieren, wobei ich bei dem polygonlasso auch nicht schlecht gefahren bin... gerade bei geraden linien..


----------



## Diseina (16. August 2002)

öhm...  also.. wenn ich was ganz genau ausschneiden muss, leg ich ne maske drauf, stell nen starken zoom ein, und trenn das einfach ab...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. August 2002)

Auch wenn vielleicht keinen interresiert  , gebe auch ich noch meinen "senf dazu"...

Also, ich umzeichne das freizustellende Objekt erst so fein wie es geht mit dem Pfadtool , und erstelle aus demn Pfad eine Auswahl.
Dann erweitere ich die auswahl je nach Objekt um 1-2 Pixel und lasse durch die Auswahl eine Ebenenmaske erstellen.
Diese Ebenmaske korigiere ich dann bei ziemlich hohen Zoom.

Mit dieser Kombnination hzabe ich bisher die besten Ergebnisse erzielt!

Persönlich halte ich nicht vom Extrahier-TZool - zu ungenau!


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Poste doch einfach mal das Bild
Dann sehen wir weiter =)


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. August 2002)

Ich würd sagen nimm das Polygonlasso, 
da die CS-Models sowieso ziemlich viele Ecken und kanten haben kannst 
du sie damit recht einfach freischneiden.
Aber dabei auf keinen Fall vergessen den Screenshot auf eine eigene Ebene zu setzten, sonst darfst du den ganzen Spass nochmal machen bevor du ihn speichern kannst.

AnonymerSurfer


----------

